

Upcoming ebook: Mapping with leaflet.js - sethvincent
https://leanpub.com/learnjs-03

======
gschier
Nice, I've done quite a bit of work with Leaflet. My experience is fairly
basic though so I'm looking forward to this!

~~~
sethvincent
Cool, thanks!

